# Dumb Question



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

This is probably a dumb question, but jblaze725 previous thread got me thinking.

Is there any harm in loading and unloading the same ammo over and over again? The reason I ask is because when I go to the range I will empty my magazine of my defense ammo, and then when I get home I will reload it. I have done this now about 10 times total. This last time I noticed that the casings had some scratches and what looks to be small indentions were the actual bullet ends inside the casing.

Like I said this might be a dumb question, but I'd like to know so I don't end up messing something up.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Ammo is like anything else. Excessive handling will cause deterioration.

I do the same thing for a while then shoot up the old carry rounds and freshen the pot.

Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks TOF, that's all I needed to know. I'll get rid of them this weekend at the range.:smt023


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Exactly what does reloading ammo consist of? It seems a lot of people here do it and it seems to be the economical way to go. Plus it seems you can tailor your loads to what you want that way. I just wanted to know what kind of tools you need to do this and how hard it is to do and any other pertinent information. Thank you.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

One more dumb question. How long is too long for keeping a magazine loaded. I know extended time with the spring compressed can mess up the spring. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jblaze725 said:


> Exactly what does reloading ammo consist of? It seems a lot of people here do it and it seems to be the economical way to go. Plus it seems you can tailor your loads to what you want that way. I just wanted to know what kind of tools you need to do this and how hard it is to do and any other pertinent information. Thank you.


I have been shooting for 50+ years but didn't start re-loading untill last year. I became involved with high volume pistol shooting and re-loading began to make more sense to me.

Not knowing if I would like the process I didn't want to spend a great deal setting up. I reviewed all the standard brands and prices and settled on a Lee Pro 1000. Setup cost approximately $150 for the press and dies plus a scale. All Lee brand and purchased from Midway. I have been using Berry plated bullets and Masterblaster Poly coated bullets, Brassman once fired cases, Winchester and CCI primers and Vihtavouri powder. There were a few goofs at the beginning but I managed to learn the process and equipment without misshap. I have at this point loaded and fired a combined total in excess of 4000 rounds .40 S&W and 9MM. I wish I started 50 years back as I would have saved a bunch of money and shot a bunch more. My ammo costs less than 50% of store prices for the cheapest. I can load for max accuracy or soft recoil etc with no cost penalty. I compared some loads with Winchester Ranger which I use for carry purposes. My best reloads were slightly more accurate than the Rangers. Less than 3/4 inch 5 shot groups at 15 yds from a sand bag rest. If I were to start over I would buy the Lee Loadmaster rather than Pro 1000 as it apears heavier duty and will accomodate large rifle cartridges. It costs around $70 more than the Pro 1000.

Downside: Some people are not mechanicaly inclined and if you are one of them you will not be happy reloading. I have read a lot of complaints regarding Lee equipment that I know now were written by this type person.

I hope this helps some. :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

justin81 said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but jblaze725 previous thread got me thinking.
> 
> Is there any harm in loading and unloading the same ammo over and over again?


Yes. I forget the exact term, but if you keep loading and unloading the same round into the chamber, eventually if you compare the round you've been playing with to a fresh one, you'll be able to see the bullet is sitting further into the brass.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It's called bullet setback I believe. If the crimp is not tight enough or the round is loaded enough times the bullet can be pressed deeper in the case which will result in greater (excessive) pressure than normal when fired. :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with TOF.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

> One more dumb question. How long is too long for keeping a magazine loaded. I know extended time with the spring compressed can mess up the spring.


There is no too long. A properly made spring will not be harmed from staying compressed. It is the action of compressing and decompressing that puts wear on a spring.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help. You gotta love a place where you ask a question and promptly get a smart, accurate answer by someone who knows what they're talking about. Good week for me too as I should be buying my Springfield XD9 this weekend. It'll be my first.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

You'll be happy with it. I love mine. Every one of my friends that have shot it have started to save their money to get one. It is a great pistol.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

justin81 said:


> One more dumb question. How long is too long for keeping a magazine loaded. I know extended time with the spring compressed can mess up the spring. What do you guys suggest?


Depends on the magazine. I alway keep one less in the mag which is good. I found a 1911 magazine that was over 30 years old and was one shy and worked great. I don't go by 8+1, I go by 7 and 1 in the chamber.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

justin81 said:


> One more dumb question. How long is too long for keeping a magazine loaded. I know extended time with the spring compressed can mess up the spring. What do you guys suggest?





Revolver said:


> There is no too long. A properly made spring will not be harmed from staying compressed. It is the action of compressing and decompressing that puts wear on a spring.


Well said Revolver.. :smt023


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Revolver said:


> There is no too long. A properly made spring will not be harmed from staying compressed. It is the action of compressing and decompressing that puts wear on a spring.


So why is it that you should not leave your gun cocked because it will "weaken" the spring?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> So why is it that you should not leave your gun cocked because it will "weaken" the spring?


That is NOT true, it's an old wives tale. Who told you that?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If springs always failed when constantly under load our automobiles and any other items with springs in them wouldn't last very long. Spring failure is generaly caused by repeated flexing (ie. metal fatigue) not static load. :smt1099


----------

